# My hexagon fancy goldfish tank



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

I have learnt a hard way to keep fancy goldfish. I have lost quite a few nice ones from over feeding. The less they eat, the longer they will live. Now I feed them very small amount every second day and they look great.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Your gold fish look amazing  I was wondering if that is a Pleco in the third photo. Looks like a BN Albino. People say you shouldn't keep them together...the pleco will suck on the goldfish slime coat when it sleeps.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, very cool tank!

I don't know anything about fancy goldfish, but these sure look nice.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Peter. I did not see half of your tank when I was there !


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice fish......what don't you have


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> Your gold fish look amazing  I was wondering if that is a Pleco in the third photo. Looks like a BN Albino. People say you shouldn't keep them together...the pleco will suck on the goldfish slime coat when it sleeps.


Yes, I have 2 small BNP in there. I used to have one bigger one in there but he got sucked into the toilet when doing W/C. I always have 1 pleco in my goldfish tank with no problems.



crazy72 said:


> Hey, very cool tank!
> 
> I don't know anything about fancy goldfish, but these sure look nice.


Thanks, crazy 72

Keeping fancy goldfish is another skill. Totally different from freshwater fish !!!



gklaw said:


> Peter. I did not see half of your tank when I was
> there !


Yes, you didnt see my 2 tanks upstairs - clown loaches & goldfish.
Call me when you head to Richmond next time. We can go for lunch or something !!!!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovely! I think big fat goldfish are just so cute! And somehow perfect for that shape of tank.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

That's a beautiful tank, and just perfect for the fancy goldfish! I once had goldfish but look forward to trying again - hoepfully next time with a nice BIG tank over 20 gallons


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank Peter. Love that black bubble eye(I think I saw part of one) and cleanest goldfish tank ever!!

Oh and you should go up to North American Pet Store on Kingsway. Last time I was there two to three weeks ago, she had some beautiful goldfish that had just arrived at great prices. I think really nicely shaped round black moors that were really black were 2 for $29.99 or $19.99


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> Nice fish......what don't you have


Thanks, Kevin !!!!
Many things I dont have. I dont have your beautiful parrots. I dont have your gorgeous shrimps........etc
Yes, I praise the LORD for providing me in view of my unusual life situation !!!!!



Keri said:


> Lovely! I think big fat goldfish are just so cute! And somehow perfect for that shape of tank.


Thanks, Keri !!!!

I found hexagon tank is the best for keeping large fancy goldfish. I used to have larger ones in there(3x) but I didnt know how to keep them so they die.
Keeping large fancy goldfish is a different learning experince, compared to my other fish.



teija said:


> That's a beautiful tank, and just perfect for the fancy goldfish! I once had goldfish but look forward to trying again - hoepfully next time with a nice BIG tank over 20 gallons


Thanks, Teija !!!!

Yes, keeping nice large fancy goldfish will motivate & cheer peoples, with their amazing colors & constant movements.



josephl said:


> Beautiful tank Peter. Love that black bubble eye(I think I saw part of one) and cleanest goldfish tank ever!!
> 
> Oh and you should go up to North American Pet Store on Kingsway. Last time I was there two to three weeks ago, she had some beautiful goldfish that had just arrived at great prices. I think really nicely shaped round black moors that were really black were 2 for $29.99 or $19.99


Hi, Joseph

This fancy goldfish tank is mostly for my mother in law upstairs, to keep her company & loneliness. That bubble eye I just bought from a forum member and he is CUTE !!!!

Yes, most of my tanks are heavily filtrated, like yours, as we love clean water.

North American Pets do carry a good inventory of goldfish. I normally go to my goldfish dealer in Richmond, APETS. They carry top lines of HUGH fancy goldfish. Some are 8" & cost $$$$$$.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking setup. I'm in the middle of getting my tank switched over back to goldfish. I just find that they are a more personable fish and more fun ( at least for me anyway ) to keep. How many gallons is the tank and how many goldfish ( I'm guessing 4 from the first pic ) are in there ????


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Nice looking setup. I'm in the middle of getting my tank switched over back to goldfish. I just find that they are a more personable fish and more fun ( at least for me anyway ) to keep. How many gallons is the tank and how many goldfish ( I'm guessing 4 from the first pic ) are in there ????


Thanks, Bob !!!!

There are 5 goldfish in the tank and it is a 45G tank. If you are looking for top quality & large or small fancy goldfish, let me know. My goldfish dealer in Richmond just has a new shipment came in with many many nice ones.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Thanks, Bob !!!!
> 
> There are 5 goldfish in the tank and it is a 45G tank. If you are looking for top quality & large or small fancy goldfish, let me know. My goldfish dealer in Richmond just has a new shipment came in with many many nice ones.


Thanks - I might take you up on that. I have also heard some good things about North American Pets on Kingsway. Anyway - I probably won't be ready to start stocking my tank until the middle of January.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice looking tank! Fancies get big, and they need space and super clean water to stay healthy - poor water conditions (which overfeeding causes) will kill them or cause disease. I'm in the process of upgrading my 5 fancies to a 100gallon tank with a canister filter to grow them out, and am looking forward to having space for a few more...I really like their personalities.

The best feeding option I've found for them is to feed small amounts of high quality sinking pellets and offer lots of fresh veggies (carrots, shelled/mashed peas, zucchini, yams, spinach, romaine lettuce, chard, orange slices as a treat). You can also make your own gel food (recipe here: http://thegab.org/Goldfish/gelfoodrecipes.html). They love it and it's healthier for them. For anyone interested, this site is a good resource for nutrition: http://thegab.org/Goldfish/goldfish-nutrition-part-1-the-natural-diet-and-digestive-processes.html

Add in frequent water changes, gravel cleaning and heavy filtration, and they will grow and thrive! The other thing I do is keep my tank at about 18C...they're more active and healthier. Common goldfish don't need a heater, but the fancies prefer a higher temp.

Good luck with your tank!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Nice looking tank! Fancies get big, and they need space and super clean water to stay healthy - poor water conditions (which overfeeding causes) will kill them or cause disease. I'm in the process of upgrading my 5 fancies to a 100gallon tank with a canister filter to grow them out, and am looking forward to having space for a few more...I really like their personalities.
> 
> The best feeding option I've found for them is to feed small amounts of high quality fish food and offer lots of fresh veggies (carrots, shelled/mashed peas, zucchini, yams, spinach, romaine lettuce, chard. Add in frequent water changes, gravel cleaning and heavy filtration, and they will grow and thrive!
> 
> ...


----------

